# KNEE ORTHOSIS L1820 w/L2795



## Yoli (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning List,
*RE: KNEE ORTHOSIS L1820 & l2795*
Is anyone getting denials on the Addition Code  - *L2795* when billed with the Base code  - *L1820*?
1. The *Article - A47178*  under  "Addition Codes NOT SEPARATELY PAYABLE" List next to the Base Code L1820 the L2795 is not there...BUT if you go to  the LCD

2. The *LCD 27058* under "Addition Codes ELIGIBLE FOR SEPARATE PAYMENT" List shows "NONE" and under the "Addition Codes NOT REASONABLE AND NECESSARY" next to the Base Code L1820 the addition code L2795 is not on that list.
So, my question is ..... Does the "NONE" in the LCD mean that we can't bill for it ?

Thanking you in advance for any help you can give me.
Yoli CPC, MCS-P, CHCA
Reno, NV


----------

